# Plug port?



## jschaefer7406 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello all,

Have a quick question, hopefully not too dumb . Have a pair of Optimus 12" dvc passive subs (ported enclosures, model PRO SW-120), each with the coils driven in parallel by an Audiosource AMP-110. Using REW and the BFD, I was able to tame them into producing good smooth output. They don't have much bottom end though, doing very little below 40 Hz (spec sheet claims 45 Hz). I know, I know, this is horrible for a 12" sub. It is what I have though, and upgrading isn't in the cards right now (just upgraded the receiver)...

My question is this. I'm thinking of plugging the port to see if the lower scale improves. I'd like to see reasonable response to 20 Hz or so. Will this do damage? I know it will require more power when sealed, but the amp is only @ 1/2 volume (-6 in the preamp). Thoughts?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Its possible you can extend the low end output beyond the current ports tune, but unless the driver can handle it, its best not to try. I think the best solution would be to see if you can alter the port for a deeper tune, but even if this is possible it will also likely require a larger cabinet too. Are you up for building another cabinet with different porting, if so we can see if we can model these drivers in a better enclosure to get the low end grunt you want.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Reducing the port size might get you a little deeper but not anywhere near 20hz. It will also reduce the volume , as you noted, and I would doubt that your external amp will drive hard enough to make up the difference without damaging something.


----------

